# How Do I Change My Profile Pic?



## ILuvJapanAndAnime:3 (Aug 19, 2012)

Plz Tell.How to change it Thanks


----------



## SockHead (Aug 19, 2012)

On the top of the forum, you'll see 'Welcome ________, Notifications, My Profile, Settings, and Log Out'

Click settings and it will take you to a page where you'll have to scroll down a bit. On the left side you'll see a column titled 'My Settings'. Under that, you'll find everything you were looking for. To change your profile picture, click 'Edit Avatar' where you'll be able to upload your own avatar or choose from our selection of profile pictures.

Hope this helps


----------



## treeservice123 (Dec 10, 2012)

Click settings and  On the left side of the page you'll see a column titled 'My Settings'. To change your profile picture, click 'Edit Avatar' where you'll be able to upload your avatar ..


----------

